# My 2009 Surefire LX2



## Chao (Jul 10, 2009)

This new LX2 was designed to replace the surefire L2. New smooth, fluted body, TIR lens and with 200 lumens on high setting… 













*Features:*
•	Length: 5.4”, Bezel:1” 
•	Total Internal Reflection (TIR) lens
•	Output & runtime: 
High beam: 200 lumens/2hrs 
Low beam: 15 lumens/47 hrs
•	2xCR123A
•	Two-way clip permits light to be carried bezel up or down 
•	Two-stage tailcap switch—press for momentary-on low, press further for high; twist for constant-on at either level 
•	Waterproof to one meter for up to 30 minutes
•	Adjustable lanyard included

*Lux readings at 1meter:*
High: 9280 lux (CR123Ax2), 7550 lux (14650 Li-on)
Low: 659 lux (CR123Ax2), 660 lux (14650 Li-on)

*LX2 head is E-series thread comparable*










LX2 head can fits Surefire E-series body, however, the LX2 circuit is in the head, and the 2-stages is controlled by the resistor in the tail cap (see#17 for the detail, thanks Size15's), so LX2 head +E-body will only have high beam.
Single level output head, for example, L4 head can uses LX2 body to make 2-level output, my 120 lumens L4 head + LX2 body is just perfect, low beam looks like 50-60 lumens, very bright enough for general use and with longer runtime.

*Beam pattern is like E2DL but with bigger hotspot*
Because of using TIR lens, the LX2 has big, round and bright hot spot with decent side spill like E1B, E2L and E2DL did, My LX2 has the yellowish tint; I have some SF lights that look yellowish and its fine for me. 

*LX2 is brighter than 120 lumens E2DL*
LX2 is definitely brighter (either throw and total output) than my E2DL!!! Followed are beamshots comparisons.

5m beamshots (left to right: Fenix TK10, SF E2DL, SF LX2)











5m lower exposure












10m beamshots (left to right: Fenix TK10, SF E2DL, SF LX2)











10m lower exposure

















Low level comparisons, from left to right are E2DL, L1, LX2. The LX2 15 lumens low beam is a little brighter than the L1 low (10 lumens). 

*LX2 vs. Fenix TA30*
5m








10m







This LX2 is very bright, it’s even a little brighter than my Fenix TA30 by ceiling bounce test, if judging from the beamshots shown above, LX2 and TA30 have similar throw, and although the spill in LX2 is not as bright as TA30, however, the LX2 put more of it’s light into the big hotspot.

*Almost 2 hrs regulation in high beam*




Runtimes are shown in the graph, the high level using primary cells was around 2hrs, this is same as claimed by surefire, so I would expect the low beam runtime will close to 47 hrs. I also tested 14650 li-on in high beam (17670 does not fit), has 80% brightness compared to the primary cells, not bad, still very bright.






Here I would like to show the E2DL runtime graph again for compare, looks like the LX2 has different circuit in the head.





Surefire did a good job in the lumens/ runtime rating of this LX2, I am very happy that I bought this light and very satisfied after playing it for a week. So far I have nothing special for bad, just a minor thing, the long clip is too long to rub the tailcap, but this not bother me too much.


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 10, 2009)

nice review Chao, I have to pick up one of these things for myself.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Great review Chao! I have been waiting to see your runtime graph for the LX2. 2Hrs at regulation not bad at all. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## a99raptors (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the review and beamshots. Happy to learn that the LX2 beats the ED2L beam!


----------



## woodrow (Jul 11, 2009)

Great pics Chao!....your reviews are usually bad for my wallet Thanks for really making it clear the difference (at least in your samples...I know leds vary) in output between the e2dl and the lx2. Very tempting indeed!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2009)

As always, an excellent Chao review. 
Thank you. Good to know my back order wait will be worth it. 2 hours at 200, real good!


----------



## jjearl111 (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you like your E2D LED though, i want to get one, but still not sure.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 11, 2009)

Good review! Moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## Chao (Jul 11, 2009)

jjearl111 said:


> Do you like your E2D LED though, i want to get one, but still not sure.



I still like my E2DL, it's a nice clicky light
Surefire catalog said "we never said choosing a surefire would be easy", I think they did it :devil:


----------



## Litbobber (Jul 11, 2009)

Chao very nice review and pics.

Thanks


----------



## steveG (Jul 12, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Great pics Chao!....your reviews are usually bad for my wallet



Ditto! Just when I had decided I didn't need an LX2 because I already had an E2DL....


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the review and beamshots. The exposure makes it easy to see differences between the lights.

Thanks for the nice review,


----------



## cue003 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am liking my 2 LX2s. One has found its new resting home in my computer backpack (replacing a L1-Cree) and the other now sports a F04 beam filter and sits on the dresser ready and waiting.

I am considering pickup up an E2DL for a lady friend since it comes on high first and is a clicky.


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm having a tough time deciding between the LX2 and E2DL still. I know people say they like the clip on the LX2 but there are threads about one that broke already, and about how it rubs on the moving surface of the twisty. 

The clip on the E2L (looks like the same one as on the A2) is a better design. Why couldn't they just make that one reversable? If you look closely at the L2X you can see a spot near the tailcap that looks like it could have supported that. 

The clip on the E2DL looks the same as the one on the L1. That clip seems to short for me. It won't clear the bottom of 1.5 inch belt so it's less secure (it's held open by the belt itself).

It's too bad the E2L doesn't have the same output as the E2DL because that would be my first choice. However, I'm probably going to get an L2X anyway. That broken clip was probably an isolated incident and SF will replace it anyway.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 12, 2009)

Wattnot,
SureFires don't have beltclips - they have PocketClips!

The standard (both long and short versions) and the two-way (both long and short versions) PocketClips are designed to break away rather than risk injury to the user as a result of the clip getting caught on something.
When a PocketClip breaks away during a snagging incident the flashlight likely remains in the pocket.

A question is whether the long two-way PocketClip is any more prone to breaking away too easily compared to the long standard PocketClip. Time and user-feedback will tell I guess. n=1 is far too small sample even though it happened so soon after the long two-way PocketClip was introduced.

SureFire replaces broken PocketClips - all it takes is a quick phone call.

Over the years I've had several break. Usually getting caught under the arm of a work chair when I stand up. Once when I was getting out of my car.

As to the choice between the LX2 and the E2DL... putting aside the crenelations which I find annoying, the main difference is the User Interface. I much prefer the two-stage pressure switch of the LX2 to the dual output clickie switch of the E2DL.

If a clickie is desired and dual output isn't, there is the ability to put a KX2C bezel on an E2e body. Another way to achieve this is the VTAC-L4 although this has the Z68 shrouded clickie TailCap.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 12, 2009)

Is low fully regulated or is the resistor just dropping the voltage like the old L1. I'm really hoping for flatline like the L2


----------



## Size15's (Jul 12, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Is low fully regulated or is the resistor just dropping the voltage like the old L1. I'm really hoping for flatline like the L2


From what I gather, the LX2 (and LX1 also) have two discrete regulated output modes. The two-stage pressure switch uses a resistor to create a difference between the two stages the pressure switch can be pressed. The electronics senses this difference and switches between the two modes accordingly.
The two-stage pressure switch resistor is not used as a throttle in the 'direct drive' sense.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like there is a steady drop off in output for about 35 minutes, then leveling off at 80% output for the remainder of the two hours. Probably heat sinking issue, but still good output for a small light.

Bill


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 12, 2009)

Size15's said:


> From what I gather, the LX2 (and LX1 also) have two discrete regulated output modes. The two-stage pressure switch uses a resistor to create a difference between the two stages the pressure switch can be pressed. The electronics senses this difference and switches between the two modes accordingly.
> The two-stage pressure switch resistor is not used as a throttle in the 'direct drive' sense.



Great! I don't want Mc2ES style resistor to control current


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2009)

Unless I read this wrong, LX2 users are reporting using the LX2 tailcap with other E series LED lights and getting a low mode. Sounds like what the Mc2ES does. Looking for such posts....

Bill


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, but the L2 used a resistor to "trigger" the low mode instead of using the resistor itself to drop off current a la Mc2ES


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Yes, but the L2 used a resistor to "trigger" the low mode instead of using the resistor itself to drop off current a la Mc2ES



So, that is why the LX2 tailcap is working with other lights providing a low mode.

Bill


----------



## Not So Bright (Jul 12, 2009)

I just tried a 50 ohm and a 25 ohm resistor to trigger the low mode on my LX2. I did not see a difference in output betwwen the two. 
I would say that the lower voltage is the trigger for low mode in the head.


----------



## milox (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review


----------



## MSI (Jul 13, 2009)

Seeing the difference in regulation between LX2 and E2DL I'm starting to wonder if the head on LX2 and LX1 will be the same, like E1L and E2L was back when they both used KL1. Can you test if it will run on a single cell?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 13, 2009)

MSI said:


> Seeing the difference in regulation between LX2 and E2DL I'm starting to wonder if the head on LX2 and LX1 will be the same, like E1L and E2L was back when they both used KL1. Can you test if it will run on a single cell?


Now that's an excellent question! 
Exploring whether the LX2 and LX1 bezels could be the same is exactly what makes being part of the CPF community interesting.

_If_ the LX1 and LX2 bezels are the same, _and if_ the A2L body is the same as the LX2 body then does this mean the A2L bezel could also operate fine on the LX1 body? :thinking:

Al


----------



## Paul5M (Jul 13, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Unless I read this wrong, LX2 users are reporting using the LX2 tailcap with other E series LED lights and getting a low mode. Sounds like what the Mc2ES does. Looking for such posts....
> 
> Bill


Yes, it's a waste of batteries.


----------



## Paul5M (Jul 13, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Yes, but the L2 used a resistor to "trigger" the low mode instead of using the resistor itself to drop off current a la Mc2ES


How does the current flow to the "head"? Through the resistor, no?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 13, 2009)

The L2 has two separate drive circuits activated by the resistored tail cap , unfortunately, I don't know the specifics


----------



## Size15's (Jul 13, 2009)

Paul5M said:


> How does the current flow to the "head"? Through the resistor, no?


The point is that the TailCap's resistor is not the only thing that the juice flows through when in low output mode. The electronics sense the resistance and switch the juice to the low output mode electronics rather than the high output mode electronics.


----------



## Robert_M (Jul 13, 2009)

Chao, great review! :twothumbs Do you use a fan for your run time graphs like Selfbuilt does? If you don't use a fan that may explain why the output drops off for about 35 minutes until it apparently reaches thermal equilibrium ... Of course, using a fan or not using a fan is an interesting question in of itself. Realistically, I'm not going to carry a fan with me when I use my light! However, I tend to use my light for only a few minutes at a time, which keeps the flashlight from getting warm. If it didn't take so long, it would be interesting to measure the run time with and without a fan. 

I love my LX2! I've been carrying it daily since July 1st when I received it in the mail. It's brighter than all my 2 cell single LED lights including my MD2-M60 (using two primaries) but NOT my MD2-M30 using one AW18650. The pocket clip makes it really convenient to carry bezel down and to deploy.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Robert_M said:


> Realistically, I'm not going to carry a fan with me when I use my light!



The fan is supposed to simulate the cooling the light gets from you hand.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Size15s - I'm bad at putting ideas into cleanly worded replies


----------



## Chao (Jul 13, 2009)

MSI said:


> Seeing the difference in regulation between LX2 and E2DL I'm starting to wonder if the head on LX2 and LX1 will be the same, like E1L and E2L was back when they both used KL1. Can you test if it will run on a single cell?



I thought same thing and I tried, the LX2 head can not be powered by one CR123A battery!



Robert_M said:


> Chao, great review! :twothumbs Do you use a fan for your run time graphs like Selfbuilt does? If you don't use a fan that may explain why the output drops off for about 35 minutes until it apparently reaches thermal equilibrium ...



No,I didn't use fan for the runtime test.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2009)

Guys, I am still not sure that the resistor in the tailcap is not the only means of causing the low level output, and that there is no low mode in the electronics in the head. Chao has used it with his other E series LED lights and it allows them to have a low level, though his KL4 seems to show a fairly high output low when used with the KX2 tailswitch, which would indicate a very low value resistor, such as 10 Ohms or so. 

If the resistor in the KX2 is just a trigger, then it would be just a coinsidence that it will allow other E series LED lights to have a low mode, I would guess. 

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder............................






If you put the LX2 head on a regular E series body and tail and run it that way will there be a point where voltage drops and it enters/triggers the low mode?
Or would the brightness diminish at a rate that you would not notice that its gone into low mode?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a fundamental difference between the electronics of the LX2 bezel and that of other bezels such as the KX2, KL4 etc.
The two-stage pressure switch has a resistor that the LX2 bezel senses as a signal to route power through the low output electronics.

No other bezels feature this sensing capability and would simply run (if they run at all) at a reduced output with the resistor acting as a throttle on the output.


----------



## carfreak222 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello! I'm new here, I was interested in what site you ordered this from Chao? Great review!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 13, 2009)

I went with Ebay.


----------



## Chao (Jul 13, 2009)

carfreak222 said:


> Hello! I'm new here, I was interested in what site you ordered this from Chao? Great review!



You can find it in Ebay or our CPF market place.
PM sent


----------



## Patriot (Jul 13, 2009)

carfreak222 said:


> Hello! I'm new here, I was interested in what site you ordered this from Chao? Great review!




The LX2 is available at any Surefire dealer, of which there are thousands.

If you're just looking for a trusted dealer who is involved with the CPF community, visit CPF Market Place under the "Dealers" section. You'll find places like Battery Juction there who offer free batteries with the sale of Surefire products.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Paul5M said:


> Yes, it's a waste of batteries.



So when a Mc2es is used, even on low, the light drains like its on high? :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> So when a Mc2es is used, even on low, the light drains like its on high? :thinking:



No. A 60 Ohm resistor, for example, would pull very little current from a 2XCR123 LED light.

Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> No. A 60 Ohm resistor, for example, would pull very little current from a 2XCR123 LED light.
> 
> Bill



Good to know, thats what I have on my SF C2 w/ Malkoff M60.

Sorry for the OT posts!

Very nice review!!!


----------



## Paul5M (Jul 17, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> So when a Mc2es is used, even on low, the light drains like its on high? :thinking:


Ohm's law.
You do the math


----------



## Paul5M (Jul 17, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> No. A 60 Ohm resistor, for example, would pull very little current from a 2XCR123 LED light.
> 
> Bill


60 Ohms? That's almost 7% of power down the drain


----------



## sims2k (Jul 19, 2009)

Great review Chao. Will be ordering mine form Ebay too.


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 26, 2009)

i love the beam on the lx2 perfection


----------



## xpawel18x (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, I just got an LX2 and was wondering if your LX2 comes on low mode when you push the tailcap down with your fingers (Without clicking the button, just pushing the tailcap down)? 

I found my LX2 will turn on when the tailcap is pushed down with my fingers. But only when it is twisted down far enough. Just wanted to know if it's mine or if all LX2's do that. Thanks.


----------



## Robert_M (Aug 11, 2009)

That's normal with all Surefires that have a "twistie" tail cap. My Z2 and G2 do that also. I can also get my LX2 to go to the high setting if I twist the cap just before it turns on high and then push the tail cap not the button (it goes from low to high). Its a nice feature for tactical applications where you want to activate the light with very little pressure while holding a handgun, for example. In my opinion its better utilized on single mode lights (like a Z2) though.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 11, 2009)

xpawel18x,
Posting the same question in several threads wastes bandwidth, creates duplication and confusion. As you know we have a well-established dedicated LX2 thread already. It is better to keep review threads focused on the individual review rather than starting concurrent discussion threads, especially when we have an ongoing discussion thread on the same topic.
Thanks
Al


----------



## Unclemonkey (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice review! I thought the e2dl had a longer runtime than what you post? I've heard something like 6 hrs flat reg. Thanks.


----------



## pipspeak (Oct 19, 2009)

Unclemonkey said:


> Nice review! I thought the e2dl had a longer runtime than what you post? I've heard something like 6 hrs flat reg. Thanks.


 
It gets well over 6 hours on the low setting but in my experience well under 2 hours on high before noticeably dimming.


----------



## zven (Oct 19, 2009)

Unclemonkey said:


> Nice review! I thought the e2dl had a longer runtime than what you post? I've heard something like 6 hrs flat reg. Thanks.



I don't have one, but from everything I've seen read about the E2DL, I'd have to agree with pipspeak. With the six hours of regulated runtime, might you be remembering the latest version of the E2L? I seem to recall that one being six hours at 60 lumens on high.


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 19, 2009)

thats really cool that you can make a 2 stage L4 froma Lx2 body, makes me wanna get one


----------



## Chao (Oct 19, 2009)

Unclemonkey said:


> Nice review! I thought the e2dl had a longer runtime than what you post? I've heard something like 6 hrs flat reg. Thanks.



If 6hrs with flat regulation, seems like the 60 lumens E2L, is this?


----------



## Geode (Oct 27, 2009)

Chao,

Great review! So good in fact that I went and purchased the LX2. I like everything about the light and appreciate the shorter package (vs. L2). The color of the anodization is nice too.

Ideal all-rounder for me.


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2009)

Great review. I just got my LX2 yesterday. Best light I've ever seen.


----------



## Paulinski (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for your review. The LX2 is on my to get list.


----------



## Mister T (Nov 5, 2009)

Size15's said:


> There is a fundamental difference between the electronics of the LX2 bezel and that of other bezels such as the KX2, KL4 etc.
> The two-stage pressure switch has a resistor that the LX2 bezel senses as a signal to route power through the low output electronics.
> 
> No other bezels feature this sensing capability and would simply run (if they run at all) at a reduced output with the resistor acting as a throttle on the output.



It doesn't really make sense to use a resistor in the tailcap if you want a regulated low level. I think that SF uses the technology which was already described in a patent for a regulated two level incandscent light (think M2D) which can be found somewhere on PK's homepage.

This light also had the same kind of tow level tailcap switch and used an inductor - not resistor - for the low level. This allows the microcontroller to detect whether the first or second stage of the switch is engaged by monitoring the change rate of the battery voltage. The big advantage of this concept is, that the inductor has a relatively low resistance and therefore keeps the power loss down.

Do we have a volunteer who can take apart his LX2 tailcap to prove my assumption?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think that any of the two-stage lights SureFire has released so far use an inductor rather than resistance.
That becomes viable for the more advanced proto-types SureFire has been considering such as the UA2/UB2/UB3 etc.
I agree that an inductor method is technically better but SureFire have yet to put it into production on any models.


----------



## Mister T (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, seems that I was off the track a little bit. But considering the LX2's low level is only 15 lumens, which doesn't require a lot of current to the LED, this seems reasonable. Would be interesting to know how exactly this works. I had a look at the patent I had in mind and found some interesting details of different concepts (e.g. A2 Aviatior). In case someone is interested, here's the link http://www.pk-e.com/pk/Patents/US07116061B2.pdf


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Nov 30, 2009)

When you say "17670 does not fit", is there any reason it would be too short, even with a battery extender? Or, did you mean that the 17670 is too wide. I forget.... does a CR123A battery have the same width as a 17670 battery?


----------



## Chao (Nov 30, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> When you say "17670 does not fit", is there any reason it would be too short, even with a battery extender? Or, did you mean that the 17670 is too wide. I forget.... does a CR123A battery have the same width as a 17670 battery?



I didn't explain that clear, the protected 17670 is too wide to fit, but the unprotected 17670 should fits.


----------



## Chao (Jul 20, 2010)

If you don't want to take the risk, 2x3.0V RCR is safer, and can running anound 30 min in high level


----------



## uncle wong (Jul 20, 2010)

Chao said:


> If you don't want to take the risk, 2x3.0V RCR is safer, and can running anound 30 min in high level


Thank You Vey Much 
But izzit possible to use 2 x 3.7V-4.2V ? 
Any problem ?


----------



## Chao (Jul 20, 2010)

uncle wong said:


> But izzit possible to use 2 x 3.7V-4.2V ?
> Any problem ?



I heard it was also fine, but I am not sure personally.


----------



## uncle wong (Jul 20, 2010)

Chao said:


> I heard it was also fine, but I am not sure personally.



Thank You Very Much


----------

